

Sprint reportedly to entice iPhone customers with unlimited data - inshane
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/09/09/sprint-reportedly-to-entice-iphone-customers-with-unlimited-data/

======
byoung2
_Sprint does require a “premium data” surcharge for its 4G/WiMax phones,
priced at $10._

As of Jan 2011, the Premium Data fee now applies to all phones with data
plans, whether they are 4G or 3G.

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/sprint-brings-
premium-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/sprint-brings-premium-data-
charge-to-all-smartphones/554)

